# Updates for EoM I & II



## Laszlo (Jul 6, 2005)

I purchased EoM Revised & Lyceian Arcana in PDF format in December 2004. Would be possible to get an updated version of both of these PDFs since I did purchase them through RPGNow.com? Or is such a thing not possible?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2005)

Updated?  There is no later version of those PDFs!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 6, 2005)

Whenever we issue an update, we send an update email to everyone who downloaded the product from RPGNow.

The real trick is to make sure you have your settings at RPGnow set so we CAN email you, in case we do update these books in the future.


----------



## Laszlo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, OK. I guess an alternate question is, how can I tell if I have the latest (or not) version of these two PDFs? Is there a file date, file size, or something else I can refer to?

Thanks.


----------



## Verequus (Jul 6, 2005)

Normally, you should have already the latest version. LA has no revised version yet and EoMR should include in the zip-file two Word documents - one of those updates the rules further.


----------

